# Is daphnia ok for betta fry.



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I was wondering,if daphnia is good for betta fry?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Once they are big enough for it yes


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

How big then?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If you strain (?) the daphnia and feed the ones that goes through your net (the tiny ones) - you can feed them to fry around 3mm.
But if you don't strain them - I'd say they're good for 5mm fry


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

i had wild daphnia living in the tank with my fry, the sneaky things were living in the condensation on the glass above the water line.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

if any freeze dried, i wouldn't suggest to use it


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I think the OP was asking about live daphnia.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

If i need to strain it what type of net should i use.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Gosh??? In my country nets come in 2 sizes - one with bigger holes and the other is rather fine and can catch daphnia - but not BBS. I don't know what they're called or their size names.

Try to approximate adult daphnia size and get a net small enough to catch them but large enough for daphnia young to go through.

Sorry I can't be more specific.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks i appreciate all your answers.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can fry eat frozen (thawed) daphnia?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

If they'll take it yes


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd go for the baby daphnia first.


----------

